# Carnival Corp acquires White Pass' Port, Railroad-Skagway, AK



## TinCan782 (Jun 7, 2018)

> _Carnival Corporation & plc (NYSE/LSE: CCL; NYSE: CUK), the world's largest leisure travel company, through its subsidiary, Holland America Princess Alaska Tours, announced today it has entered into a purchase and sale agreement to acquire TWC Enterprises Limited's *White Pass & Yukon Route (WP&YR) *division, which includes White Pass' port, railroad and retail operations in Skagway,_



http://markets.businessinsider.com/news/stocks/carnival-corporation-plc-acquires-port-railroad-and-retail-operations-in-alaska-1001769920


----------



## Dakota 400 (Jun 7, 2018)

Thank you for posting this information. I think it will be a benefit to Carnival Corporation's bottom line.


----------



## railiner (Jun 7, 2018)

Interesting. I would like to see them restore rail operations all the way to Whitehorse, where Holland America Princess already has some bus tour's on to Dawson City and Fairbanks....


----------



## TinCan782 (Jun 7, 2018)

railiner said:


> Interesting. I would like to see them restore rail operations all the way to Whitehorse, where Holland America Princess already has some bus tour's on to Dawson City and Fairbanks....


Would be nice. I've traveled Skagway all the way to Carcross; further would have been nice.


----------



## Dakota 400 (Jun 7, 2018)

railiner said:


> Interesting. I would like to see them restore rail operations all the way to Whitehorse, where Holland America Princess already has some bus tour's on to Dawson City and Fairbanks....


Maybe in the future? Your suggestion is a great one. If you own CCL stock, may I suggest that a letter to the Lead Director of CCL with "cc's" to Mr. Donald and Mr. Kruse ought to be mailed.


----------



## railiner (Jun 7, 2018)

I recall when the WP&Y ran "auto-trains" (and trucks), because there was no highway between Skagway and Whitehorse at the time...

So now, it probably would be nice, but not a good decision, business wise, to restore all those dormant miles, when there is a parallel highway....


----------



## bretton88 (Jun 8, 2018)

Can you do a same day turn skagway to Whitehorse? I would think carnival is only interested in day excursions for the cruise passengers.


----------



## TinCan782 (Jun 8, 2018)

bretton88 said:


> Can you do a same day turn skagway to Whitehorse? I would think carnival is only interested in day excursions for the cruise passengers.


At present, you cant travel beyond Carcross, YT to Whitehorse (by train). My trip a few years ago, we did the "Bennett Scenic Journey" to Carcross (train up) and a van back down. The alternate day, its van up and train back down from Carcross. We booked through a tour company outside of our cruise (NCL) because the cruise didn't offer anything that went beyond Fraser, BC.


----------



## railiner (Jun 9, 2018)

Holland America Princess, still has a small base for tours out of Whitehorse, that go to Dawson City, with connecting flight to Fairbanks. They no longer drive from Dawson City to Fairbanks, nor travel the Alaskan Hiway from Whitehorse to Fairbanks. They even sold their Westmark hotels in the Yukon. But if they extended the WP&Y back to Whitehorse, I could see that as a means to rejuvenate that whole operation to what it once was...

Alaskan cruises and tours grow each year in popularity. Especially with some on the ongoing geopolitical problems to tourism elsewhere....


----------



## bretton88 (Jun 11, 2018)

FrensicPic said:


> bretton88 said:
> 
> 
> > Can you do a same day turn skagway to Whitehorse? I would think carnival is only interested in day excursions for the cruise passengers.
> ...


Right, I know you can't get there by train, I'm just saying if passengers couldn't do a same day turnaround, Carnival probably wouldn't be terribly interested in restoring the rails.


----------



## railiner (Jun 12, 2018)

bretton88 said:


> FrensicPic said:
> 
> 
> > bretton88 said:
> ...


From Carcross to Whitehorse is 40 miles. So they could probably do at least one round trip from Skagway, if they started fairly early. And they could also carry one-way passengers that would be taking longer, multi day tours from Whitehorse...


----------

